# Encounter with Danger



## KenpoGirl (Mar 18, 2003)

Okay it's been a while since I've whined about a technique, you've had your rest bit so now listen up and hand me the cheese cuz I intend to pour the whine by the keg.

Tonight I learned "Encounter with Danger" now before I start.  I would like to add an early disclaimer saying that I think this technique is really great for learning actually selfdefence that would work on the street.  Especially for a female.

THAT BEING SAID ... {insert earplugs now}

This technique really is a pain in the *** if your are cellulose impaired _{translation .... FAT}_.  The falling back I have no problem with gravity and I are old friends, but my break falls leave a lot to be desired.  The, what is it, upward thrust kick, is fine and dandy, now here's where it gets interesting.  

My instructor say swing your kicking leg to the left roll over on your side up on your left elbow and side kick with your right foot _{or something like that, don't quote me on it.}_  Okay this I accomplish because momentum can be my best friend.  

THEN he says continue rolling to the left plant your right foot flat on the ground and raise up on your hands and that one-foot and kick back with your left foot.      I look at him and say "You Want Me To Do What?"  I look down at my belly and then look back at him.  "This body was not made to be a contortionist.  He of course chuckles and tells me to do it.  So I grumble under my breath _{fine}_ and make my attempt.  I somehow manage to get my right foot up in position, hoist myself up on my hands, my face turning instantly red in the inverted position and finish the technique kicking and then getting to my feet to move away.  

I smile a little smile of victory, {hurray} and then Bryson tells me.  "Some people like to roll over their right shoulder after the last kick, to get away instead of just standing up and moving away.  I think the neighbours next door heard my chin hit the floor; I picked it up and asked him.  "You are not going to make me do a summersault!!!!!!" he just grinned his evil little sadistic grin and said No it was an alternate ending.  {PHEW, there is a god}

So that's my first encounter with Encounter with Danger.   

What advice do you ultra smart fellow Kenpoist have for this still fledgling student, anyone of a larger girth that has found some way of moving or positioning themselves easier to get the most out of the technique I'd be interested in hearing what you have to say.

Thank you in advance.  :asian:

Dot


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 19, 2003)

Girl, you need to get you a friend that is real good at Judo. Get them to teach you the easy(yeah right...) way to roll, flip and somersault.

Above all else, remember to have fun with it!


--Dave


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *Above all else, remember to have fun with it!
> *



What?  It doesn't look like I'm having fun?   I gotta learn not to write so seriously.   LMAO


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 19, 2003)

You might try rolling from your side (knife-edge kick) in the same direction until you are on hands and knees, not the foot and hands (?)  Executing a back kick, which looks a lot like the donkey kick thing that was so popular in aerobics classes a decade ago, is much easier.  Then the kicking foot retracts and you place the sole of that foot on the floor, pushing off with the bent knee leg (ball of the foot should be on the floor in the kneeling position.)  

Students who lack the flexibility to bring the kicking leg in front of them have the option of rolling out - which is actually easier for me. 

Oss,
-Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Mar 19, 2003)

Practice, practice, practice! 'Member, I'm coming down in three years! Also rollerblading has helped immensly with my breakfalls  See ya round!


----------



## GaryM (Mar 19, 2003)

We do it more the way MB stated, only from the right slicing kick we roll flat on the stomach, then push up on your knees with the left backkick, then finish just as MB stated. This covers more distance with the kick and is also very deceptive.(Also keeps you from slamming your knee on the ground) Of course YOU have to do what YOUR instructor wants.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 19, 2003)

Aside from the technique it self, are you confident and comfortable with your ability to break fall?  If yes, are you also okay with your ability to roll?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Aside from the technique it self, are you confident and comfortable with your ability to break fall?  If yes, are you also okay with your ability to roll? *




Aaaaah No and Definitely NOT!!!

I know how to breakfall but am not confident with it.  And rolls I can do but at this current stage, I'm not willing to do unless I have to.

Though this post was created mostly for amusement I thank everyone for your ideas and support.  I'm going to mention that alternate technique to my instructor it will be up to him to decide which I should do.  

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _*
> Okay it's been a while since I've whined about a technique, you've had your rest bit so now listen up and hand me the cheese cuz I intend to pour the whine by the keg.  Dot
> *



It doesn't sound like you are doing it correctly to me.

At any rate...... here is some cheese for you to chew on.....

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Origin. posted by Goldendragon7_*
> At any rate...... here is some cheese for you to chew on.....:asian:
> *


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 20, 2003)

Cheesy comeback GD.

-MB


----------



## Ginsu (Mar 20, 2003)

> At any rate...... here is some cheese for you to chew on.....




Yes Behold the power!





_Ginsu_


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 20, 2003)

Is vastly undertaught in kenpo, from what I have seen, as opposed to most (hell, all?) other arts. But it is important to develop any and all tools- y'know my stand on anything that will increase my chance of surviving...

I don't know what to say Dot, as the technique as you describe it would be fairly easy for me, with my body type. But we all have stuff that is harder or easier depending on how we are built- I'd say just keep trying, and use any alternates or extensions until you find something that works for you and use it to kick ***! 

Of course there always remain a few techniques that "I would just never do this on the street". I personally can think of two that I simply think are useless to me, with no redeeming features whatsoever. 


:soapbox: 

So okay so much for making it your own  

Rich? Hey Rich? You're a big guy, what do you say? How would you do this technique?


----------



## KanoLives (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm a pretty big guy myself and find that I am confident in my breakfalls and rolls. But the school where I study we have not really learned all that many ground techs. We learned a few but not much. I asked my instructor why and he said that in Chinese Kempo we are learning to fight standing up because what happens if the fight is taken to the ground and the person you are fighting has a few friends. It then becomes a kick circle on you. So I do find ground techs important and I do practice the ones I was taught but personally I am not going to take the fight to the ground. So I would say Dot, practice this tech as best you can and put 100% into doing it. Eventually you will get it to the best of your ability. Like everything else it takes time, practice, and hard work. You'll get it. And remember the only thing that will stop you from getting the tech down will be your mindset.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 20, 2003)

we have hardwood floors in our studio with springs underneath (it used to be a dance studio, so the floor was a goldmine). it's pretty unforgiving when you do a breakfall on it. we do have mats that we roll out for when we do a lot of groundwork, but most of the time it's just the exposed floor, so if you don't break right, you'll know it. even with a correct breakfall or roll though it's still not that pleasant.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Aaaaah No and Definitely NOT!!!
> 
> I know how to breakfall but am not confident with it.  And rolls I can do but at this current stage, I'm not willing to do unless I have to.
> ...



I suggest you say screw the technique for now and work on your falling.  The techniques are meant to exercise your basics, logic etc. If you try to learn a skill and memorize a technique using that skill at the same time you are just going to create extra work for yourself.

In my opinion break falling is probably the most useful skill you can learn in a martial art.  How many times in your life are you going to be attacked on the street? Maybe never.  How many times are you going to fall?  I guarantee many times.

For falling to the rear:
Find yourself a nice soft surface to practice on, perhaps your studio floor, a carpeted floor at home, etc.  Now from a sitting position just roll back, no slap.  Make sure you:

- Exhale
- Round off hard corners (tuck your chin etc.)

Once you have that down then add the slap, remember too:

- slap as hard as you can every time
- After you slap bring your hands back to check

Once you are completely confident (you do all 4 things every time) with that go do it on something hard (concrete, wood floor, ice whatever).  It should feel like a thousand pins and needles in your arms.

Now start again on your comfy surface but this time start from a squatting position.  Work it until you think you have all 4 down again.  Then go fall on something hard again.  It will feel like a million pins and needles. If you now feel confident falling from a squatting position on a hard surface then great!  If not do 24 reps on something comfy and then 1 on something hard and work that cycle.

It just occurred to me that talking to your instructor about how to improve your break falling would probably be a very smart idea.  heh

Anyway, once you feel confident with that move back to the comfy surface. The next level is to start from a standing posting and squat down and fall.  Again get those 4 principles down on a comfy surface then move on to something hard. This time its probably going to feel like a billion pins and needles. Go back and forth until you feel confident with it.


hmm that turned into a much longer post than I anticipated.  I hope something in there was useful to you KenpoGirl.  Anyone else have any comments on all that crap I just wrote?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 20, 2003)

You guys have been really great with the ideas.  I am extremely impressed.  

I'm printing this out for reference.  Bravo to everyone.  

:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _*It just occurred to me that talking to your instructor about how to improve your break falling would probably be a very smart idea.  heh*




Assuming that your instructor knows how to do it correctly.
 



> _Originally posted by Elfan _*hmm that turned into a much longer post than I anticipated.*




Can't help yourself, huh?!?
:rofl: 

--Dave


----------



## Elfan (Mar 22, 2003)

What can I say?  I just like to fall.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _*
> What can I say?  I just like to fall.
> *



You know what they say.......  "If you don't stand for something you'll fall for anything"!

:rofl: 

:asian:


----------

